# Trailer Questions



## whack'n'stack (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I am looking to buy my first enclosed trailer for hunting and transporting things to college and back.
I found a 2012 6x10 Carry-On for $1500. Is that a good deal and would that be big enough for about 6 dozen lessers, 4 dozen full body mallards, a few blinds and other misc. stuff? Should I go bigger or would a 6X10 be a good size to start with?

Thanks


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

That will haul all you got there. When you buy a trailer you get stuff and fill it up fast, then need a bigger one, that's the nature of the beast.


----------

